# Please HELP identify this plant!



## lastadam (Jun 23, 2008)

Please help identify this plant:
http://lastadam.com/fish/DSC_0842.JPG

Macro algae?

Thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

wow, that's a nice looking macro algae!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I would suggest cypher would know as he has a fantastic planted tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=490+664&pcatid=664


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

that is pretty nice looking stuff.


----------

